# Looking for a lightweight 250W front hub wheel



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Luna is selling a 500-1000W front hub: Golden Pie V5 Golden Motor Hub Kit
$450.00 $410.00. This is a website refreshment from previous offerings where they said the hub weight was around 9 lbs. They don't list the weight of this newer hub version. It looks pretty large for a hub and I don't want 20-26 lbs on the wheel. Also, I don't need 1000W on the front, that's pretty scary. I only need 250W maybe 500W at the most on the front. If you know the weight of this specific hub please reply thanks.

So...does anyone have a recommendation for a 250W front hub wheel that's relatively lightweight, as in the hub motor itself is around 4-6 lbs. Not being mechanically inclined I need it to be integrated into a 26" front wheel for sure. I see a lot of motor-only hubs for $80-120 but I really don't want to ask an LBS to integrate it into the wheel (I don't think that's their top priority for general bike labor). So in other words looking for an 6-10 lb total 250W front hub motor and wheel (26") for a reasonable price. I can get the Li-Ion battery from a couple sources. BTW are shark and dolphin batteries water bottle mounted or do they have to be on a rear rack? Thank you for any information.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Look at the Q100H & C, freewheel and cassette, respectively at BMS Battery. Personally, I wouldn't pay the extra shipping to have them build the wheel. The shark and dolphin batteries are water bottle mounted. Do some homework.


----------

